# Trolling Motor Suggestions



## Tomkos (May 21, 2019)

Hello everyone. I recently purchased a Seastrike 16 and was looking into installing a trolling motor. I haven’t had one before, so I’m open to any suggestions that you might have on installation, brands etc. Thanks guys!


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

I prefer Minn Kota. I recommend to shop on the internet and price match at West Marine. Purchase the extended warranty through West, because when you have an issue with it you take it back to the store instead of having to ship it out for repair.


----------



## TooOldTo (Aug 21, 2019)

I took a chance on a Haswing Aquos 55lb thrust that I purchased through Amazon. It is controlled with a wireless remote that I wear around my neck. I'm very satisfied with the power and utility of this motor on my 18ft tunnel hull. And, I'm not sure what it means, but the packaging contained a Minn Kota card. Hmmm.


----------



## Tomkos (May 21, 2019)

Thanks guys!


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Where are your home waters?


----------



## Tomkos (May 21, 2019)

windblows said:


> Where are your home waters?


Estuaries and bays of New Jersey and the northeast.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

If you regularly deal with a lot of current, I would suggest a 24V trolling motor. I am not too familiar with the Northeast. Seems like the general brand reputation is: Minn Kota for proven reliability (none are bulletproof), MotorGuide for the spot lock/anchor accuracy and Rhodan for the offshore guys


----------



## Tomkos (May 21, 2019)

Awesome. Thanks for the feedback. I was thinking 12 to avoid adding another battery, but perhaps I should be considering a 24v.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

if you fish in a lot of current, 24v is worth considering. you will be able to hold better or make some speed against the current and your charge will last longer...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Unless you're fishing in big current and needing to hold a spot with anchor or spot lock... that 12v rig will work well for you. If you do fish inlets or rivers with noticeable current then a 24v rig all day long... but that will mean an extra battery (and the extra weight...). We just installed a Minn Kota 24v. Terrova on my skiff (after doing without a troller for around 20 years... and I couldn't be happier with it. I'm working out of an old Maverick skiff that's pretty close to 17' and needed more power than a 12v. would supply.. A pleasant surprise was that I found I could work two days on the water without having to re-charge my batts. We did also install a PowerMania 20amp on board charger as well (and I'd recommend one to anyone - mine is a dual bank - you can also get them in a triple back version... Whatever troller you get -make a point of looking at the Battery Tender power plug for it... They're a bit pricey at around $80 - but worth every penny...

Wish I'd had the sense to install one of the currently available trollers with spot (or anchor) lock as soon as they came available -they're head and shoulders better than what we used all those years ago.... 
Total hardware cost for my setup - around $2100 -without including the third battery we needed (my batts for the troller are two group 27 wet cells...).


----------



## Tomkos (May 21, 2019)

Great insight. Thanks Bob!


----------

